# [Alternative gefunden]lxdm, fluxbox oder pam

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

nach dem letzten world-Update habe ich Effekte, die ich nicht erklären kann. Ähnlich dem veränderten Verhalten von notify-send funktioniert mein Fluxbox-Logout nicht mehr.

Es scheint am Loginmanager lxdm zu liegen. Beide Programme habe ich seit Monaten nicht angefasst.

```
qlop -gHv lxdm fluxbox

lxdm-0.4.1-r9: Tue Mar 18 19:21:52 2014: 21 seconds

lxdm-0.4.1-r9: Tue Mar 18 19:34:07 2014: 20 seconds

lxdm: 2 times

fluxbox-1.3.2: Tue Apr 15 16:28:40 2014: 1 minute, 43 seconds

fluxbox: 1 times
```

Der Fluxbox-Logout funktioniert, wenn ich den Fenstermanager mit startx starte. Mit der Anmeldung über lxdm bleibt fluxbox (lxdm?) hängen. Auch ein killall -9 fluxbox wirkt nicht. Nur /etc/init.d/xdm restart hilft.

```
ps axu | grep flux

kai       3518  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   19:09   0:00 [fluxbox] <defunct>
```

Für die Anmeldung und Abmeldung zeigt /var/log/messages:

```
Jul 28 19:36:59 kais_quad lxdm-binary: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_selinux.so): /lib64/security/pam_selinux.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 28 19:36:59 kais_quad lxdm-binary: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_selinux.so

Jul 28 19:36:59 kais_quad lxdm-binary: pam_unix(lxdm:session): session opened for user kai by (uid=0)

Jul 28 19:37:55 kais_quad lxdm-binary: pam_unix(lxdm:session): session closed for user kai
```

Kann jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank

Wüsti

----------

## wuesti

Auch das  ArchWiki brachte nichts. Ich bin auf LightDM umgestiegen.

----------

## Christian99

```
/lib64/security/pam_selinux.so 
```

verwendest du denn selinux? wenn nicht würde ich vermuten, dass deine pam konfiguration fehlerhaft ist. überprüf das mal.

----------

## wuesti

```
cat /etc/pam.d/lxdm 

#%PAM-1.0

....

session      optional   pam_selinux.so

```

Es ist ein optionales Modul, das nur benutzt wird, wenn keine Alternative vorhanden ist. Bei LightDM tritt der Fehler bei systemd auf.

```
Jul 29 14:15:41 kais_quad lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_systemd.so): /lib64/security/pam_systemd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Jul 29 14:15:41 kais_quad lightdm: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_systemd.so

```

```
cat /etc/pam.d/lightdm

#%PAM-1.0

....

session   optional pam_systemd.so

...

```

----------

## Christian99

wie sieht denn die komplette /etc/pam.d/lxdm aus?

----------

## wuesti

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wie sieht denn die komplette /etc/pam.d/lxdm aus?

 

```
cat /etc/pam.d/lxdm 

#%PAM-1.0

auth       substack   system-auth

auth       optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so

account    include   system-auth

session    optional   pam_keyinit.so force revoke

session    include   system-auth

session    required   pam_loginuid.so

#session    optional   pam_console.so

session    optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start

#session      optional   pam_selinux.so
```

Vielen Dank, dass du dich engagierst!

Wenn du aus Interesse postest, antworte ich gerne. Selbst bin ich mit LightDM auch zufrieden und benötige keine Hilfe mehr.

----------

## Christian99

Hm, meine nächste Idee wäre auch gewesen, dass du die pam_selinux.so Zeile auskommentierst, aber das hast du ja anscheinend schon probiert. Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre, alle Zeilen bis auf die include/substack Zeilen auszukommentieren. Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob dann lxdm noch funktioniert, weil ich keine Ahnung hab, was die ganzen Module machen.... Aber wenns auch anders geht, dann lass es so. Ich bin auch kein PAM experte  :Smile: 

----------

